# Smallies and Largies were hot Today



## Captain Ahab (Jul 18, 2007)

Fished a two spots yesterday (7/17/07) locally. The first was the Gauntlet Lake - an abandoned farm pond that is surrounded by thorn bushes, swamps and populated by very aggressive ticks. Tick count was 7 BTW :shock: 

Here is a nice LM in the 4lb range;







Fish count for the Gauntlet was 5 

Also hit the local stream last evening for an hour before dark and landed five fat small mouth bass.

Good day to be out doing a little fishing!


----------



## redbug (Jul 18, 2007)

Boss report. and a sweet bass the ticks are real bad this year. While on vacation this year one of my dogs walked down the path about 500 ft and came back with 50 ticks on her real nasty..


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 18, 2007)

Nice looking Lm esquired. Yes the ticks seam to be bad here as well. Every time I head to one certain local pond I am guaranteed to get one in less than one hour. That is of course walking threw brush ect. I have been to the same pond in the past with out one tick.




fishnfever


----------



## RnRCircus (Jul 18, 2007)

No pictures of the ticks?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## RnRCircus (Jul 19, 2007)

Cool Picture. I hate them buggers. I brought one home and I hope none are hiding the car.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 20, 2007)

*They shoudl be easy to spot - that photo is actual size*


----------



## RnRCircus (Jul 20, 2007)

Cool! Now I feel safe. Even I couldn't miss seeing anything that size. I Hope. :?:


----------



## redbug (Jul 20, 2007)

if you miss it today look for this tomorrow


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 22, 2007)

Damn- that reminds me of the old girl friend


----------



## redbug (Jul 22, 2007)

A blood sucking ..... :lol:


----------

